# 9mm Luger +P JHP in a 9mm Norinco Tokerev



## JTEX53 (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a 9mm Norinco Tok. This pistol was purchased NIB over 10 years ago and has maybe 300 rounds of FMJ ball ammo through it. Pistol has been well maintained and case most of the time. Has anyone used higher powered ammo of this type in a Tokerev before. This would be for home SD. Thanks in advance!
JT


----------

